# DC motors and gears



## VlatkoZ (10 mo ago)

Hi all.
I need some help with DC motors and gears for 3d printing models.
I 3d print some models in H0 in which I like to put DC motors and lights.
I ordered some led light but on motors I stuck. 
Can someone experienced tell me which DC motor to buy from ebay and where to get worm gears kit for them.
Some models are pretty small and for them I need smallest DC motor.
If will space allow I put decoder too, but it will need to be very small. 
Any help is welcome. 
Thank you.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

northwest short lines has both gears and motors


----------



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

This where i get all my motors from... You will have to set up an account (just like Amazon,Ebay) .. They are good and I have ordered lots from Ali
micro motors - Achat en ligne | Aliexpress


----------

